# Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge. July 2015 - June 2016. First Quarter Roundup.



## Tawa

Here's the initial list of entrants. As per the last challenge, anybody who has retired from the APC shall be omitted from future Roundup threads. 

@Nordicus: 3.
@Haskanael: 3.
@Vorag of Strigos: 0. One RL Card spent.
@Khorne’s Fist: 3.
@Relise: 3.
@Moriouce: 3.
@R_Squared: 3.
@Drohar: 1.
@Roganzar: 3.
@Kreuger: 0.
@Mmbob: 3.
@The Gunslinger: 2.
@Howzaa: 3.
@Tha Tall One: 3.
@Mossy Toes: 1.
@Lord of the Night: 3.
@madfly-art: Retired.
@SwedeMarine: 0.
@Deus Mortis: 3.
@Oldman78: 0.
@Iraqiel: 3.
@Turnip86: 3.	
@DaisyDuke: 2. One RL Card spent.
@Tugger: 0.
@Loli: 1.











*Nordicus Challenge '15*
A Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge expansion​
Out of the participants who are competing in the yearly challenge, this is the progress as of October '15:

@Nordicus: 4
@Haskanael: 3
@Iraqiel: 2
@Deus Mortis: 1
@Lord of the Night: 1
@R_Squared: 1


----------



## Moriouce

I must say that 14 that keeps up and havn't spent any RLC is realy good! Let's keep it that way. 

Who keeps track on the Nordicus Special Challange? :grin:


----------



## Tawa

Moriouce said:


> Who keeps track on the Nordicus Special Challange? :grin:


That would be my minion. OI! @Nordicus, get on with it! *cracks whip!* :crazy:


----------



## The Gunslinger

you know, seeming I managed to get my second squad of guardsmen done by the 3rd in month 3, which is well within the 6 or so days you are keeping the threads open for now, I think they should count as a completed. :grin:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> That would be my minion. OI! @Nordicus, get on with it! *cracks whip!*


Make me an admin then!


----------



## Haskanael

I am very impressed with the results thus far.
keep it up people!


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Make me an admin then!


I'll buy you a pint instead


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> I'll buy you a pint instead


Deal. I'll get it sorted within a few days :good:


----------



## Nordicus

*Nordicus Challenge '15*
A Heresy Online Army Painting Challenge expansion​
Out of the participants who are competing in the yearly challenge, this is the progress as of October '15:

@Nordicus: 4
@Haskanael: 3
@Iraqiel: 2
@Deus Mortis: 1
@Lord of the Night: 1
@R_Squared: 1


----------



## Loli

What is the Nordicus challenge?


----------



## Haskanael

Loli said:


> What is the Nordicus challenge?


keep up with the amount of Stuff nordicus paints every month. well that's how I interpet it anyhow.


----------



## Nordicus

The Nordicus challenge is the hard version of the yearly challenge essentially. The yearly challenge requires one entry per month - The Nordicus challenge requires the applicant to paint at least two entries.

It's not required to complete the official yearly challenge, but merely a addition for those as insane as me who paints way too much


----------



## Loli

Haskanael said:


> keep up with the amount of Stuff nordicus paints every month. well that's how I interpet it anyhow.





Nordicus said:


> The Nordicus challenge is the hard version of the yearly challenge essentially. The yearly challenge requires one entry per month - The Nordicus challenge requires the applicant to paint at least two entries.
> 
> It's not required to complete the official yearly challenge, but merely a addition for those as insane as me who paints way too much



Thats what I thought it was but just wasn't sure, well if people like suicide missions haha


----------



## Tawa

Loli said:


> Thats what I thought it was but just wasn't sure, well if people like suicide missions haha


That's pretty much what it is! :laugh:


----------

